
World's highest-energy laser begins operating - toni
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn16940-worlds-highestenergy-laser-begins-operating.html?&nsref=tech
======
jballanc
I know the LHC has been getting the lions share of attention these days, but
the National Ignition Facility, APS, NSLS2, ITER, and ILC all deserve some
mention. I may just be a sucker for big toys, but there are days I think I
should have been a high-energy particle physicist!

